# ACDSee not displaying images



## whitefern (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello ~
I've been using ACDSee 12 for some time and it has just decided not to display a lot of my images in the View mode. They are there when I view them using Windows Explorer. I don't remember doing anything that would have this happen. I have thousands of images.
I'm using an HP Envy 17 Notebook PC, 64-bit, Windows 7 SP1, Intel Core i7-2630QM @ 2.00Hz 2.00 GHz, 8GB RAM.
It's a real nuisance and I'm wondering if anyone knows something about this problem. Many thanks.
~ Robin


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I dumped ACDSee a long time ago .. And replaced it with Irfanivew.
ACDSee was getting too Bloated with stuff that wasn't needed.
Here's some other suggestions.

Have you tried removing ACDSee and reinstalling it ??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I love ACDSee but still use the older version 2.4


----------



## whitefern (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
Jay - Yeah, but I would've spent weeks categorising things over the years! I did have Picasa and probably should've stuck with that. I've looked at Irfranview - might have another look. And I darnwell PAID for ACDSee. I hate it when I get problems with paid-for software and not with the free stuff! 
Hewee - I wish I could've found an earlier version. I'll never pay them for an update. 
One of the main reasons I like ACDSee is its ability to search for categories within categories. I'm not a geeky/techie person & got this mainly for scrapbooking. I also like that I can drag images to the image basket so I've got a direct link to the folders they're in, and then create a text file of them all for credit reference. A lot to like but it certainly has its problems. I'll take another look at Irfanview and those links you gave, Jay - thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

whitefern,

If all you want is a image viewer without all the added things that slow it down then the older ACDSee is it.

Look here.
http://www.oldversion.com/windows/acdsee/

http://www.oldapps.com/acdsee.php

I think it's 2.43 I have.
Note the smaller file size because it's simple and without the added junk. 
ACDSee 2.44 Classic is a little bigger and for years ACDSee keep the Classic version at there site to download.

So I would get a 2.x version.
It list them under OS Supported but the same versions have worked for me from 95a to 98SE to XP Pro and bet Windows 7 (64 bit) but just got old WorkStation from 2007 with Windows 7 (64 bit) that is so slow I don't want to use it

They are shareware and it keeps count of each image you view and then a nag to buy on closing now and then that anyone can live with.

My first version was from a shareware floppy back in the shareware software stores around town.
ACDSee was shareware then but only way then was by mail. It was $10.00 with free upgrades for life.

To get something close to what ACDSee I think FastStone Image Viewer is close 2nd. Plus it does a lot more.
So you may like it. 
http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm


----------



## whitefern (Jun 27, 2013)

Things change so quickly, don't they? Thanks for the link to these. I might try the older ACDSee, which I've downloaded, but I won't be able to use my database as it's not backward compatible so I guess, if I change, I'm stuck with re-categorizing everything. Are you saying you got free upgrades for life but didn't upgrade?

I might try the reinstall, thanks, Jay, or at least maybe delete the 120 folder in the registry.
Does Faststone or IfranView have a good ability for categorizing and searching, do you know?

The other thing about this ACDSee I've got is that periodically it decides it's had a malfunction and closes down. I can't help thinking it's no wonder that people look for cracked copies of these things? I only seem to have problems with the ones I buy, not the freebies. I wonder why that is?

Anyway, I appreciate all the suggestions.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

whitefern said:


> Does Faststone or IfranView have a good ability for categorizing and searching, do you know?


Don't know .. I have too many pics and drives to get into categorizing and searching.
FYI .. Irfanview just Emailed me ... (_I'm a member of their support forum._)
It's just been updated to v4.36 ..(the version on the web is wrong/old)
Windows 7/8 cannot customize the R Click context menu like XP could.
But I can edit Irfanviews registry to customize the "Image" R Click Context menus ...
I don't think I could live without this trick.
I'll have to take Ya'lls word that ACDSee is faster than Irfanview .. _But I don't believe it _  
Once upon a time .. (a really long time ago) ...I read that ACDSee v3.0 was the last good one before it became too Bloated ..
But I had already switched ... Because they wanted me to pay to get the ACDSee version that came with my camera to work.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No I never paid for the free upgrades for life.

Noyb,

What about "ShellNewARE" that says it for XP to W-8. http://shellneware.software.informer.com/
Or
"ShellNewHandler" http://sourceforge.net/projects/shellnewhandler/

Also ShellExView v1.81 - Shell Extensions Manager.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html#DownloadLinks

I got ShellNewARE back in 2008 when I got XP bit have not used it after that because it gave me what I needed. It lets you add to the list


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hewee ..... Now that I've spent a couple years Hacking W7, trying to get it working as good as XP ...._ (without much success) _
Where were you when I Needed you ????







All I need to customize is my Image menu .. But I'll have to remember your suggestions .. Many Thanks.
Since W7/8 isn't smart enough to know that a Photoshop psd is an Image .. I wonder if your suggestions will work.
I had to edit Irfanviews registry additions ... and not W7's for this reason


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb,

It was Dark Star here that told me about this at another forum I think. I forget now how I even used it and we lost the web site forum when we went from paid to free version so losted 10 years or more. I did all that before the heart attack and the drugs that got to my memory.

Why is it that what is said to be better and faster worse in so many ways? What is better and faster when they make you click around 4 times as much to do the same thing? Only thing better is how it looks. I want the XP look in W7. Even XP I got the older Classic version look and want that in W7. I did get Classic Shell but that does a lot so got to learn it also with W7. http://www.classicshell.net/

In XP I got "tidy start menu" but it's not there or the free version is not there. http://www.tidystartmenu.com/ I like how I can have the same menu in each profile. I use the run-as and move something and it moves all profiles. Got to find the download I have some place.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> Why is it that what is said to be better and faster worse in so many ways?


I looked at W8 to see if they put any of my favorite tools back in that they removed in Vista/W7 ... NO, They just removed more.
And I can't even use it without DVD maker.
I see that W8.1 is out now ... I'm not even going to bother looking at it.
You must be referring to M$$$$$$
The engineer retired and the money manager is now in control.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb said:


> I looked at W8 to see if they put any of my favorite tools back in that they removed in Vista/W7 ... NO, They just removed more.
> And I can't even use it without DVD maker.
> I see that W8.1 is out now ... I'm not even going to bother looking at it.
> You must be referring to M$$$$$$
> The engineer retired and the money manager is now in control.


Sorry to hear that. So now you have to have a DVD maker. How does that having anything to do with the Windows OS? 
My dad came home from Costco with a laptop with W7. He knows nothing about computers and 3 weeks later he gave it to my sister. Reason I got the old Dell from her. She now has Windows 8 on it and loves it. What gets me is on that WorkStation she had all the Adobe software on it so how did it run? That is why I think W7 slowed it down. Sure it may have some good things but for people who know more most of those things are not needed. She works as a Network Tech but the PC was not update in a long time. Like almost two years. I guess about the time she put W7 on.

He hee the money manager is now in control is right.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

hewee said:


> Sorry to hear that. So now you have to have a DVD maker. How does that having anything to do with the Windows OS?


I make a lot of DVDs .. I do the video work in my W7 computer .. It comes with DVD maker and DVD maker .. It does what I want for free and is simple to use.
I do my Photoshop work (print on the DVDs ..etc ...) and everything else in XP.
M$ removed DVD maker from W8 ... so WMM is only half functional now


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Made some DVDs I see. I never made more then some .gifs.


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

Back to the OP's question, I also use an older version of ACDSee for various things and for some reason certain settings made in Windows Explorer affect it, so look there. 
I've had to delete and re-install it more than a few times, too.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You change any of the setting around in Options? Also note that the options show more setting in the preview mode where you have 8 tabs and not 5 tabs


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

hewee said:


> You change any of the setting around in Options? Also note that the options show more setting in the preview mode where you have 8 tabs and not 5 tabs


Can't comment on that--my version is 32 v2.3, so it's ancient. 
A lot of the features you like weren't even thought of back then--only came about because digital photographers were suddenly amassing huge #s of files that needed categorizing.

I don't think your copy of ACDSee just broke on it's own, back to the install disk level too, so there MUST be a setting in it or another program that got changed OR a new program that SEEMS unrelated but uses image files might have caused problems. 
For example, file associations in a new app can wreak havoc on older ones, just like certain WinExpl settings completely change how my old version of ACDSee operates as I install it on ever-newer OS.

Keep poking around inside and on the web. 
Good luck!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is what I am talking about in these images. Also note the interface and what is checked. If you don't see something then it may be unchecked.


----------

